# Benutzeranmeldung Webvisu eCockpit



## Otwin (3 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, erste Erfahrungen mit eCockpit zu Sammeln.
Für eine Demoanwendung habe ich ein kleines Simulationsprogramm erstellt und auf einem Web-Panel Visualisiert.
Jetzt soll aber das Panel die Web-Visu anzeigen, ohne dass ein Passwort eingegeben werden muss.
Hierfür habe ich leider keinen Lösung gefunden.

Weiss jemand, wie man die Benutzeranmeldung abschalten kann?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (4 Februar 2016)

Hallo Otwin,

hierbei handelt es sich um die "Port Authentication" diese ist standardmäßig aktiviert.
Abschalten kannst du diese im "_Web-based Management => Ports and Services => PLC Runtime Services => e!RUNTIME => Port Authentication enabled_".


----------



## Otwin (4 Februar 2016)

Super, vielen Dank, da wäre ich glaube ich nie drauf gekommen.

Aber gleich zum nächsten Problem:

Persistente Variablen

In Codesys 2.3 habe ich es so gehandhabt:
Die Variablen in den einzelnen Programmen als RETAIN PERSISTENT deklariert und dann bei Bedarf
im PLC-Browser mit "saveretain" gesichert.

Im eCockpit muss ich die Variablen ja nun in der Persisten GVL deklarieren.
Wenn ich dort eine Variable deklariere, kann ich im Online-Mode unter "Deklaration" die Variablenwerte in eine Rezeptur sichern.

Wenn  ich aber die Variable zB im PLC_PRG Deklariere und dann nochmal in der  Persisteneten GVL erhalte ich beim Versuch, die Werte in die Rezeptur zu  sicher einen Fehler: "Der Wert darf nicht Null sein"

Mache ich hier etwas Falsch, ist das ein Bug oder ganz normales Verhalten in Codesys 3.5 und ich muss damit klar kommen?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (5 Februar 2016)

Hallo Otwin,

ich habe versucht dein beschriebenes Verhalten hier nachzustellen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Hier nochmal meine durchgeführten Schritte:

Persistente Variablen Liste hinzugefügt
Persistente Variable angelegt
Gleichnamige Variable im PLC_PRG angelegt
Programmdownload
Wert für persistente Variable vorgegeben
schreiben der persistenten Variable in die Rezeptur


keine Fehlermeldung

Getestete Version: 1.0.1.2701


----------



## Otwin (5 Februar 2016)

Jetzt wirds kompliziert 

Wenn ich eine Variable, zB "iTest:INT;" in der Persistenten Variablenliste anlege und
dann eine Variable "iTest:INT;" im PLC_PRG dann funktioniert das schon, aber dann habe ich ja 2 verschiedene Variablen 
und die im PLC_PRG ist eben nicht Persistent.

Aus der Hilfe habe ich folgende Vorgehensweise herausgelesen:

1. Variable im PLC_PRG als Persisten deklarieren:
VAR RETAIN PERSISTENT
     iTest:     INT;
END_VAR

Wenn  ich das so in die Steuerung übertrage, Markiert er mir die Variable  blau und sagt: "In der VAR-PERSISTENT Liste wurde kein passender  Instanzpfad für die Varable PLC_PRG.iTest gefunden."

2. In der Persistenten Variablenliste deklariere ich die Variable:  (Das kann man von eCockpit auch automatisch erzeugen lassen)
VAR_GLOBAL PERSISTENT RETAIN
    PLC_PRG.iTest:    INT;
END_VAR

Damit verschwindet die Warnung beim übersetzten.
Wenn  ich aber jetzt die Persistenten Variablenliste online beobachte, sehe  ich diesen Eintrag nicht. Die anderen Variablen, die nur in der  Persistenten Variablenliste deklariert sind schon.
Und wenn ich jetzt versuche, die Werte als Rezeptur zu sicher, erhalte ich die besagte Fehlermeldung.

Ich  könnte natürlich alle Variablen in der Persistenten Variablenliste  deklarieren (nur da), aber dann sind das halt alles Globale Variablen  und das wollte ich so nicht unbedingt.

Meine Version ist übrigens auch die 1.0.1.2701

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (11 Februar 2016)

Hallo Otwin,

ich konnte nun beschriebenes Verhalten nachstellen, vielen Dank für die detaillierten Schritte.

Ich denke, dass die Hauptursache in dem fehlenden Eintrag der Variable PLC_PRG.iTest in der persistenten Liste liegt.
Der Fehler der nun beim Schreiben der Rezeptur auftaucht erklärt sich damit, dass der Name nicht der Wert der Variablen "null" ist.

Ich habe vorerst allerdings keine alternative Lösung außer o.g. Vorschlag der direkten globalen Deklaration.


----------

